# Hardibacker Cement Board Thickness Issue With Drywall



## JasonCA (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I've heard that 1/2" Hardibacker thickness doesn't quite compare to 1/2" drywall thickness. And I've not found a good answer as to how to get Hardibacker flush with drywall? 

Because of this, I've been considering using 1/2" Durock instead since it would seem to be more flush with 1/2" drywall, ....: 

However, in my research I have found that there are many who have complained about Durock Next Gen's cement being of a lower quality product then the original Durock. The complaint is that Durock Next Gen seems to use less cement? In other words, they argue that Durock is saving money as company while consumers receive more of an inferior product by taking the good building material out of the cement board and putting lower quality product into the cement board. 

Also, I've heard Durock Next Gen is a bit more flimsy then the original Durock cememnt board. I think they stopped making the original Durock in 2009 (could be wrong)? 

Durock Next Gen also seems to not take screws easily and seems to be finicky at the edges. 

I'm not how correct the above complaints truly are, but it's made me more prone to want to use Hardibacker. 

*[Main Question]:*

The problem with Hardibacker is it doesn't seem to go flush with 1/2" drywall? If this is true, what are some solutions to this problem? 

I am down to the studs. So, I was told that putting 1/2" Hardibacker up to the studs next to 1/2" drywall that is up to the studs would result in a joint that isn't flush? If so, this is a problem. And I'm not sure how to best resolve this. 

Anyone have suggestions or comments? 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure where your getting this info but I for one have never had it be an issue.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Just use the Durock and you won't need to worry about any possible thickness differences. We prefer Durock for all tile related installation anyways.

As far as screws go = Are you using the correct Durock coated screws?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Hardibacker 500 is .42 inches thick. (Maybe this is to allow for the thinset and tile?)
http://www.jameshardie.com/homeowner/products_backerboard_halfInch.shtml

I am currently working on a bathroom using 1/2" Permabase. It matches up with 1/2" drywall just fine.


----------



## CraftsmanConnec (Feb 24, 2013)

*Reply to the Cement Board / Drywall thickness*

I'm pretty sure they designed the 1/2" Hardibacker (.42") to have tile on it which need mortar 1/4"x1/4" notch will produce a 1/8" height (.125). So when you typically have 1/2" (.500") drywall plus a light texture 1/16" (.0675) (orange peel or knock down) and have tile butting up to it as if coming out of a shower area, then it is really close to being flush .545 compared to .5675. Less than 1/32" difference. Your welcome.

Yes Pre-drill with the screw, and put the drill motor in reverse and using an orbital motion round out the hole bigger like a countersink bit would, then drive the screw in. I've been doing this for years.





JasonCA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've heard that 1/2" Hardibacker (.42") thickness doesn't quite compare to 1/2" drywall thickness. And I've not found a good answer as to how to get Hardibacker flush with drywall?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fredridd (Mar 6, 2021)

S


CraftsmanConnec said:


> *Reply to the Cement Board / Drywall thickness*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they designed the 1/2" Hardibacker (.42") to have tile on it which need mortar 1/4"x1/4" notch will produce a 1/8" height (.125). So when you typically have 1/2" (.500") drywall plus a light texture 1/16" (.0675) (orange peel or knock down) and have tile butting up to it as if coming out of a shower area, then it is really close to being flush .545 compared to .5675. Less than 1/32" difference. Your welcome.
> 
> Yes Pre-drill with the screw, and put the drill motor in reverse and using an orbital motion round out the hole bigger like a countersink bit would, then drive the screw in. I've been doing this for year


----------



## Fredridd (Mar 6, 2021)

So 1/8 furring too much and 1/16 too little when doing surround to match old walls with mud, layers of paint, or texture. Just furred out studs with 4x8 utility plywood sheet from Home Depot $12.01 true 1/8 is .125, this sheet is .109 ripped into 1 1/2” strips tacked to studs with finish nailer, hardiebacker now flush with existing drywall which I’m gonna overlap slightly with tile


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IT's a 9 year old thread. Hopefully they got theirs done. There's really no need to fur out the studs as thinset and tile will jump the gap between Durock and sheetrock just fine. There is little difference in the thickness. If you have that much paint and gunk on the walls, the wall needs attention.


----------



## Fredridd (Mar 6, 2021)

It’s a nine year old thread that still come as one of first when asking about transition from hardiebacker not Durock. and while I wish hardie would make a true 1/2 and even a 5/8 I’d still rather use it than Durock or wonderboard less than an hour to make and furring out surround area to flush instead of floating whole hardie area much better ,again thread about hardie


----------



## Fredridd (Mar 6, 2021)

Fredridd said:


> It’s a nine year old thread that still come as one of first when asking about transition from hardiebacker not Durock. and while I wish hardie would make a true 1/2 and even a 5/8 I’d still rather use it than Durock or wonderboard less than an hour to make and furring out surround area to flush instead of floating whole hardie area much better ,again thread about hardie





chandler48 said:


> IT's a 9 year old thread. Hopefully they got theirs done. There's really no need to fur out the studs as thinset and tile will jump the gap between Durock and sheetrock just fine. There is little difference in the thickness. If you have that much paint and gunk on the walls, the wall needs attention.
> can’t get the answers, answering the wrong questions “hardie” not durock
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with using Durock. It is a quality material and the tiles adhere well to it. It is closer to the 1/2" that you need.


----------



## Fredridd (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes durock is closer and nothing wrong with it, I’ve used it. there’s just several qualities I and others like better in the hardie, why it’s still selling even though we’ve been complaining for decades about the thickness. Never had problem with tile adhering to hardie, durock, or wonder board. Have to match 5/8 bathroom walls next not sure if I’m using hardie on that one would have to come out 3/16 to a 1/4 depending on the stucco look texture on his walls. USG makes a true 1/2 and 5/8 backerboard but have read bad reviews on it, which surprised me I like their muds and primer.


----------

